# argon regulator, will this work?



## Zabman14u (Jun 20, 2009)

i was organizing my garage the other day and came across a regulator for bottled gas. it was for a welder and has not only the obvious bottle pressure gauge, but another gauge that reads flow rate rather than line pressure. it still has the regulator screw on the front as any normal regulator does. etched on the back says argon gas, but im kinda thinking its more for a true flow rate reading. will this work for a CO2 setup if i would buy a bottle or would it damage a seal. i know the regulator is the most expensive thing in the system and was wondering it i could get this little guy to work. 

ps, im looking to replace my DIY CO2 as i keep forgetting to refill it when it dies. i also have a 30 gal tank if it matters.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

It will work if you get this adapter 
http://weldingdirect.com/a8arregtoco2.html


----------



## Zabman14u (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks. that looks easy enough. 

ok, another quick question. how big of a bottle would you suggest for the 30 gallon tank that would last about a month or two for a med tech setup. im trying to stay away from the full sized bottles because im gonna set it in the basement and i have picked those things up before and do not want to carry it up and down the stairs.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 5lb tank on my 55 gal that lasts like 4 or 5 months. Should be plenty for a 30 gal.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

You can use that adapter or you can remove the nipple on the regulator and install a CGA320 nipple and there will be no need for any adapters that will give you excessive length and stress.


----------

